# How do I fix this throttling?



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello I was in throttlestop benchmarking my laptop with no dedicated gpu but has an intel pentium silver n5030 and throttles at 70c. I think its the tvb but the fivr option is not available since it was an older processor. There is also EDP current flashing red and I have no idea how to fix it. Also not so often the pl2 or pl1 would flash red too does anyone know what that indicates?
Anyone got a fix tell me. I tried to get a screenshot of it but cant also my max power usage on the cpu was capped at
10 watts for some reason. I really need a fix and sometmes it would also flash "POWER" by the limits button


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2022)

I do not own or have access to a Pentium Silver N5030 for testing and development purposes. 
Without access to hardware, there is no way I can improve ThrottleStop so it fully supports your N5030. 



ChoccyMilk said:


> sometimes it would also flash "POWER" by the limits button





ChoccyMilk said:


> max power usage on the cpu was capped at
> 10 watts for some reason


The N5030 has a 6W TDP rating. Intel designed these CPUs to throttle at 6W during any long term test. You are already doing very well if your N5030 can run at 10W.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

yeah sorry bout that its only available on laptops cause it is the mobile series of the pentium family. I know its not being power throttled since it has been capped at 10 watts. I just really need to know how to get rid of the TVB from ruining my gaming experience, I've been googling and searching youtube for a solution for it but nothing popped up. If I was actually able to get rid of the TVB throttle then it would go pretty peachy from there



unclewebb said:


> You are already doing very well if your N5030 can run at 10W


Yeah but it only goes for short term and not long term
Usually it hovers 7 Watts or more and throttles back to 4 to 3 watts and reduces the performance in games heavily bringing to an average of 9fps when throttled


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

Can you show me a screenshot of the TPL window?



ChoccyMilk said:


> only goes for short term and not long term


This is how Intel designed Turbo Boost. Your CPU has a 6W power rating for long term use.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

so what your saying is that use the long term turbo boost with a power usage of 6W and use the short term for 7W or above?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> so what your saying


I said that I would like to see your TPL window.

I have never owned a similar laptop so there is a good chance that ThrottleStop does not support your Pentium Silver N5030 100% correctly. Try using ThrottleStop 9.5.

If you want to help me understand your CPU better, try running the Dump.exe program.






						Dump.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




When you run this simple program, it will create a file called Dump.txt

Try running the Dump program while your CPU is throttling and stuck at 398 MHz if that is what your CPU is doing.

The Dump.txt file will contain the values of all of your CPU registers. You can use Notepad if you want to have a look at this info. Attach a Dump.txt file to your next post. This might allow me to improve support for your N5030 but I have a feeling that ThrottleStop might already support your CPU as well as it can. Your CPU is sort of a hybrid CPU with some Core i features but not all Core i features. I do not think the N5030 uses a FIVR for voltage control like the 4th Gen and newer Core i CPUs use. There might be another way to control voltage similar to the method the older Core 2 Duo CPUs used. It might not have either of these features available, similar to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd Gen Core i CPUs.

Clear the BD PROCHOT box when testing. Also click on the High Performance box in ThrottleStop so Windows switches to the High Performance power plan. This can help reduce the interference between your ThrottleStop settings and Windows' settings.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

This is the cpu info when throttling I was doing a benchmark rather than testing the it on games I hope that is ok and also the clock speed throttled to somewhere around approximately 700Mhz and not 398Mhz which is an improvement atleast. So that BD PROCHOT really did just throttle randomly when that happens.

also I might have opened it before it throttled too when I first downloaded it just to check if it was working or not


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> This is the cpu info when throttling


That helps. This CPU definitely does not use a FIVR like modern Intel CPUs use for voltage control. It also does not use the voltage control method that some hybrid CPUs use. It does not look like the MMIO Lock option will work correctly on these CPUs either.

Where is a screenshot of your TPL window? Show me that window and the main window while your CPU is power limit throttling. It is OK to use a benchmark or a stress test to make your CPU power limit throttle.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

this is what i got when throttling i also reopened the dump program to see if it would be different


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

Clear the check mark in the Lock box and then reboot. When you start up ThrottleStop, does it still show lock icons on the left side of the TPL window? If the PP0 Current Limit is locked, there is no point in requesting a value of 1023. Set the PP0 Current Limit request value to 31.

Same goes for the Power Limit Controls. If the BIOS has locked this register, you will still see the lock icon on the left hand side. If that is the case, requesting higher values will not do anything. You might as well set PL1 to 6W, PL2 to 10W and the turbo time limit to 64 seconds. After that, check the Disable Controls box.

Your N5030 uses SpeedStep technology so leave that box checked.

It looks like no matter what you do, you are not going to be able to solve this problem. Your CPU is PL1 power limit throttling at only 3.8W. You can try checking the MMIO Lock box at the top right of the TPL window but I do not think this is going to do anything. It is likely that your device uses an embedded controller (EC) which sends low turbo power limits to the CPU. If the EC sends a power limit lower than the MSR power limit, the CPU will use the lowest requested value.  

Thanks for posting lots of useful info. Unfortunately, I think we have hit the wall. I do not see a way at the moment to solve this throttling problem.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> View attachment 254732
> 
> Clear the check mark in the Lock box and then reboot. When you start up ThrottleStop, does it still show lock icons on the left side of the TPL window? If the PP0 Current Limit is locked, there is no point in requesting a value of 1023. Set the PP0 Current Limit request value to 31.
> 
> ...


Luckily, the turbo powr controls were not BIOS locked and so was the PP0 Current Limit but the temps are something we cant fix sadly. Thanks for helping me try and reduce my temps, I really appreciate it but sadly, I am gonna have to go suffer with this badly cooled laptop and its lack of airflow. I also found out how to change the turbo boost options in the advanced power settings which can be either efficient turbo boost or aggressive ones and can even turn on when guranteed which is weird but it was all thanks to a video. Welp, thanks for helping me try and help with my cpu suffering with the TVB problem.



unclewebb said:


> SpeedStep technology


Enhanced SpeedStep Technology to be specific


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> Enhanced SpeedStep Technology to be specific


Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology to be really specific. Also known as EIST.



ChoccyMilk said:


> try and reduce my temps


I have not seen anything wrong with your temperatures. It is a power limit throttling problem, not a thermal throttling problem. 



ChoccyMilk said:


> TVB problem


I am 99% sure that ThrottleStop is not reporting this correctly. Try using HWiNFO. It can report the Limit Reasons data, hopefully correctly. 

I will try to get this part of ThrottleStop fixed up based on the data you have posted.

If the MSR power limits are not locked, clear the Clamp options. I think the EC power limit is being set very low. No simple solution for this problem.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> it is a power limit throttling problem


yeah you were right it is being power limit throttled


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

Which should not be happening when package power consumption is only 3.6W.

Does HWiNFO show the rest of the Limit Reasons data? 
It reports lots of info for Core i processors.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Does HWiNFO show the rest of the Limit Reasons data?


No I dont think it does I've checked all the tables for more reasons and I've found nothing just things about voltage and the cpu pkg power and other stuff.

I don't understand why nothing will work on this laptop to help with power throttling rather even if I disable it in registry and the group policy editor.

CPU has hit a new lowest CPU speed drop: 260Mhz without BD PROCHOT

Also apparently on the intel support website they say that the Intel Pentium Silver N5030 does not support Turbo Boost even though the cpu has a burst frequency


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 15, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> even if I disable it in registry


Your throttling problem has nothing to do with Windows or the registry or the group policy editor. An embedded controller (EC) is setting your power limits to a very low value. Lots of Dell laptops do dumb stuff like this. There is nothing you can do about this type of power limit throttling. 



ChoccyMilk said:


> 260Mhz


I think 398 MHz is the minimum possible speed. What program showed 260 MHz? That was probably a reporting error. Show a ThrottleStop screenshot if you ever see it go below 398 MHz.

These CPUs were not that common or desirable. The CPUs just before it and just after it had CPU voltage control. There is little you can do to make your computer better. These devices were intended to be used by people that like to check their e-mail. They are not useful for any demanding tasks.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Lots of Dell laptops do dumb stuff like this


My one is a HP laptop



unclewebb said:


> What program showed 260 MHz?


It was Throttlestop



unclewebb said:


> Show a ThrottleStop screenshot if you ever see it go below 398 MHz


I dont think I'll be able to take a screenshot when it goes below 398Mhz since it will be so fast when it changes, But I also dont get why it can run 4K videos 60FPS but not able to run a simple block game like Minecraft or Roblox both LQ and could change to High Quality in setting and it wasnt even THAT demanding like 50% - 70% Load when playing those type of games. Even at base speed the TVB took the speed down to 398Mhz once it reached 70C long enough

All games were played at a resolution of 1366 x 768 low settings



unclewebb said:


> There is nothing you can do about this type of power limit throttling.


Well that is sad. One question though, is it possible to ask to replace your laptop with a changed EC power limit if its still in warranty?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 15, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> is it possible to ask to replace your laptop with a changed EC


A replacement laptop might do the same thing. Poor design. If you have a big fan, blow some air towards it. Some of these devices use a separate sensor, sometimes on the back side of the keyboard, that triggers EC throttling. 

The Intel GPU was engineered for smooth video, not for playing games.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 15, 2022)

yeah I know thats its used for video quality but it gets really boring after some videos without doing any gaming in a while. Also, I think the cpu is on my right side of the laptop which covers 1/3 of the keyboard so it might be there and I also can't hear any fan noises even though it runs pretty cool. It's still a little worrying though and I am not sure if it is working properly since it makes ZERO noise when gaming and also the clock speed when the frequency bursts up to 2.8Ghz


----------

